# Amusing moments in music history



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

A special report from CBC on punk rock in Canada, circa 1977.

[youtube]VAFvWPKy4r8[/youtube]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It can be amusing to look back at how people reacted to things like this--and we could do this with musical styles & movements before & after as well.
Some of it seems tame later on--but it wasn't at the time.

I mean, I've heard punk rock played in a supermarket.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I always found most punk rock to be noise. Technical ability on the instruments is not the most important element of a band, but everybody has their own personal limits and most punk falls below mine.

And the funny thing is, as punk bands finally started coming along who could actually play and sing, they've been dismissed by true punk fans for reasons I can't begin to grasp.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

For some reason, I'm not a fan of rock in general but if you're going to play rock, I'd prefer it to be punk rock. Just a comment on my bias.

There are several comments in the video that are important in the video. The youth (punks) are genuinely bored? Why? Because they are not making stuff that is their own. They are there to consume. So punk rock was (is) an avenue for youth to produce their own art and consumption pattern instead of having their consumption patterns dictated for them. So when punk rock began to be mass-marketed in North America (UK is different for the reason stated in the video), it was deemed to be an appropriation of their work. So yeah, I can see why they would be pissed off.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Milkman said:


> _*I always found most punk rock to be noise.*_


That's because not all that is called music is music. Some of it is noise. If it's not musical it is not music. As you say, most punk falls in that category.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I always found most punk rock to be noise. Technical ability on the instruments is not the most important element of a band, but everybody has their own personal limits and most punk falls below mine.
> 
> And the funny thing is, as punk bands finally started coming along who could actually play and sing, they've been dismissed by true punk fans for reasons I can't begin to grasp.


same here.
for me, theres a number of different factors in music that I need to be in a certain balance in order to enjoy. Punk is heavy on the attititude and sometimes messaging, but way too light on virtuosity and melody. That ratio is obviously different or unimportant to others.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

That's the dumbest thing I've ever read on here. Typical dinosaur mentality. Things change and evolve, to say it isn't music because it doesn't sound like what your particular tastes may be, that's just ignorant. 

While I can completely understand why some of you don't enjoy punk music the genre has been around a long time now and the word is a bit of an umbrella term now for how many different sub gernre's do actually fall under the punk category. There are certainly countless talented musicians and bands and songwriters that fall into most of those sub genre's. The thing is the good stuff is and will always stay in the underground so for people that don't follow the genre they will never get to hear what's actually out there.
There is different types played in all ends of the world and it's as important and relevant as ever.
Again to those who don't enjoy it that's alright but to dismiss it as music, well that's just ridiculous.



Steadfastly said:


> That's because not all that is called music is music. Some of it is noise. If it's not musical it is not music. As you say, most punk falls in that category.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Disbeat said:


> That's the dumbest thing I've ever read on here. Typical dinosaur mentality. Things change and evolve, to say it isn't music because it doesn't sound like what your particular tastes may be, that's just ignorant.
> 
> While I can completely understand why some of you don't enjoy punk music the genre has been around a long time now and the word is a bit of an umbrella term now for how many different sub gernre's do actually fall under the punk category. There are certainly countless talented musicians and bands and songwriters that fall into most of those sub genre's. The thing is the good stuff is and will always stay in the underground so for people that don't follow the genre they will never get to hear what's actually out there.
> There is different types played in all ends of the world and it's as important and relevant as ever.
> Again to those who don't enjoy it that's alright but_* to dismiss it as music, well that's just ridiculous.*_


For those of us who dismiss most of it as music and class it as noise feel the same way about those who class it as music. It likely is because you grew up at a time when the music industry was making money off of that noise because real music cost more to produce. 

And before you guys and gals that like that junk get your nose all out of joint, look up the history of the music labels when all this alternative stuff started being marketed. Also, look at the quotes from people in the industry that know more than you and I will ever know. This is not just the older generation picking on something new. This is historical and monetary fact.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> That's because not all that is called music is music. Some of it is noise. If it's not musical it is not music. As you say, most punk falls in that category.


Although, not a fan of punk, I don't think the line between music and noise is that clear cut.
is punk that much more like noise than rap? when you add in rap, house, trance and a lot of other derivatives, there isn't much left today to be called music...and that's nothing new. maybe we need to broaden our definitions before we become like our grandparents that thought anything other than classical or big band music was noise. theres lots of stuff from earlier generations that sounds like noise to me. listen to Hendrix Wild thing at double speed and its not much different from the punk you hate. The Doors and Zappa had their "moments" as well. And then theres cultural biases...native drums and chants sound like noise to me, but I wouldn't say they aren't music. Same with bagpipes.
What is it specifically you don't like about punk? is it the vocal style, speed, sloppy playing, rough production values, over driven guitars or something else?


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Well put!!!



Diablo said:


> Although, not a fan of punk, I don't think the line between music and noise is that clear cut.
> is punk that much more like noise than rap? when you add in rap, house, trance and a lot of other derivatives, there isn't much left today to be called music...and that's nothing new. maybe we need to broaden our definitions before we become like our grandparents that thought anything other than classical or big band music was noise. theres lots of stuff from earlier generations that sounds like noise to me. listen to Hendrix Wild thing at double speed and its not much different from the punk you hate. The Doors and Zappa had their "moments" as well. And then theres cultural biases...native drums and chants sound like noise to me, but I wouldn't say they aren't music. Same with bagpipes.
> What is it specifically you don't like about punk? is it the vocal style, speed, sloppy playing, rough production values, over driven guitars or something else?


- - - Updated - - -

Now your making assumptions about me? How do you know when I grew up or what I listened to when I did for that matter? I can tell you 100% there was no one making money off the bands I listened to.

And how bout you list some of these quotes to back up your statement?



Steadfastly said:


> For those of us who dismiss most of it as music and class it as noise feel the same way about those who class it as music. It likely is because you grew up at a time when the music industry was making money off of that noise because real music cost more to produce.
> 
> And before you guys and gals that like that junk get your nose all out of joint, look up the history of the music labels when all this alternative stuff started being marketed. Also, look at the quotes from people in the industry that know more than you and I will ever know. This is not just the older generation picking on something new. This is historical and monetary fact.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> That's because not all that is called music is music. Some of it is noise. If it's not musical it is not music. As you say, most punk falls in that category.


Respect your fellow guitarist. The key to a good, strong punk song is the ability to keep a fast and steady rhythm on the guitar. There is no room for noodling solos and what not as the guitar is never given the lead role. You work as a team and you get the barrage of sound out, getting the people's feet moving and having everyone moving. You don't sit down and listen to punk. You move and dance and perhaps after you've sacked yourself from that exertion you stop and pause to think about what was sung.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Disbeat said:


> And how bout you list some of these quotes to back up your statement?


If you really want to know do some research on your own. I'm not your musical history teacher. If you like that stuff, that's fine. I never will. Most people feel the same.


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> If you really want to know do some research on your own. I'm not your musical history teacher. If you like that stuff, that's fine. I never will. Most people feel the same.


Wow. Truly..wow.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> If you really want to know do some research on your own. I'm not your musical history teacher. If you like that stuff, that's fine. I never will. Most people feel the same.


oh brother, classic Steadly 

I may not be a punk fan but it has its place in music history, don't be so closed-minded. How the hell did you come up with most people feeling the same as you do? That one doesn't seem to be coming up in any of my google searches.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Typical, spew your bullshit without any sort of backing at all.



Steadfastly said:


> If you really want to know do some research on your own. I'm not your musical history teacher. If you like that stuff, that's fine. I never will. Most people feel the same.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> That's because not all that is called music is music. Some of it is noise. If it's not musical it is not music. As you say, most punk falls in that category.


My understanding of music, is that if it was created with the intention of being music--it is music--no matter what the quality of that music is.

It reminds of a BB King quote I once heard--although I may not have this exactly as he put it-
There are no bad songs, just bad performances.
In other words--don't blame the song...

Although I might quibble with him, as there were songs intended to be bad--but they're still music.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Good that you bring that up because here is the next exhibit: Alan Thicke demonstrates himself as the Singing James MacIntyre.

[youtube]0e3f4sWNFh4[/youtube]


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> For those of us who dismiss most of it as music and class it as noise feel the same way about those who class it as music. It likely is because you grew up at a time when the music industry was making money off of that noise because real music cost more to produce.
> 
> And before you guys and gals that like that junk get your nose all out of joint, look up the history of the music labels when all this alternative stuff started being marketed. Also, look at the quotes from people in the industry that know more than you and I will ever know. This is not just the older generation picking on something new. This is historical and monetary fact.


To put it bluntly, Bullsh*t. Music in all forms has been around for a lot longer than the "music industry" has. The mainstream labels have only been there for a short period of time. To base what is 'good or 'bad' music on it's monetary value is double BS. 
[video=youtube;igmpvrRQIkI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igmpvrRQIkI[/video]
[video=youtube;nxX2YQIcRZk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxX2YQIcRZk[/video]
[video=youtube;tNR877AHJAc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNR877AHJAc[/video]
This is music.
If I recall correctly, the clergy banned Inuit throat singing. Until I believe the early '80s. 
I grew up in a time when Elvis and Buddy Holly and Bill Haley and the Comets were "bad" music.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> If you really want to know do some research on your own. I'm not your musical history teacher. If you like that stuff, that's fine. I never will. Most people feel the same.


GreenDay, The Ramones, Sex Pistols. They still seem to have a rather large fan base.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't like yelling lyrics, as opposed to singing.
I don't like monotonous emotion in every song.
I don't like monotonous banging away on a power chord.
I don't like monotonous banging away on a power chord _on a bass_.
I don't like monotonous banging away on a drum kit.
I don't like monotonous rhythms without solos.
I don't like ear-splitting volumes.
I don't like monotony.

Sorry for sounding monotonous, - for those of you who don't like monotony, you know what I mean.:sEm_ImSorry:
I'm not defining _what is music_, just stating what is definitely beyond my scope of preferences.
Somebody mentioned _virtuosity_ - I like when I hear/see that.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> GreenDay, The Ramones, Sex Pistols. They still seem to have a rather large fan base.


Only those who missed the 50's and 60's.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

J-75 said:


> I don't like yelling lyrics, as opposed to singing.
> I don't like monotonous emotion in every song.
> I don't like monotonous banging away on a power chord.
> I don't like monotonous banging away on a power chord _on a bass_.
> ...


[video=youtube;4ZQu3p-qWF8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZQu3p-qWF8[/video]


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Not a fan of punk but I appreciate the influence it had on where we are now.

I AM a fan of Skinny Puppy. I'm sure many (most) would say the same about them and their music that some are saying about punk. Like it or not, without them inventing what they did (harshly, perhaps) there would be no Nine Inch Nails or Rob Zombie or Marilyn Manson (most of who I wouldn't miss) or Devin Townsend (without whom my life would be totally without meaning). 

You should probably be pretty sure NOTHING you listen to has any ties to any punk music before you damn it to some non-musical catalog.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Electraglide - Not quite getting your point. (?)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

J-75 said:


> Only those who missed the 50's and 60's.


I didn't. 
[video=youtube;5GCSWEgZT94]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GCSWEgZT94[/video]
[video=youtube;pz0sFZVjOZI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pz0sFZVjOZI[/video]
Very nice drum/bass solo by the Ventures.
[video=youtube;Soa3gO7tL-c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Soa3gO7tL-c[/video]


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

J-75 said:


> Electraglide - Not quite getting your point. (?)


Which one? I realize you have your own preferences in music but to me by discounting everything you stated in your post about monotony eliminates a lot of good music that's been out there for a long time.
" Music
Indefinable by words alone. It is not only something you hear but what you feel. It is something your soul can reach out and touch. It originates from all over the world since time began. Complex or simple, fast or slow, loud or soft. It is what you feel, or it could be your method of escape or it could just keep you alive.

All music is miraculous.
“That's the beauty of music. They can't take that away from you.” ~Red~ -The Shawshank Redemption "


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Which one? I realize you have your own preferences in music but to me by discounting everything you stated in your post about monotony eliminates a lot of good music that's been out there for a long time.
> " Music
> Indefinable by words alone. It is not only something you hear but what you feel. It is something your soul can reach out and touch. It originates from all over the world since time began. Complex or simple, fast or slow, loud or soft. It is what you feel, or it could be your method of escape or it could just keep you alive.
> 
> ...


OK, but the clip you posted was neither monotonous, simple, nor was it a punk band, so it threw me off.

Best,

J75


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> I didn't.
> [video=youtube;5GCSWEgZT94]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GCSWEgZT94[/video]
> [video=youtube;pz0sFZVjOZI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pz0sFZVjOZI[/video]
> Very nice drum/bass solo by the Ventures.
> [video=youtube;Soa3gO7tL-c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Soa3gO7tL-c[/video]


Great stuff! Thanks! Tons of virtuosity!

Now, compare that with: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=GqH21LEmfbQ


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

J-75 said:


> I don't like yelling lyrics, as opposed to singing.
> I don't like monotonous emotion in every song.
> I don't like monotonous banging away on a power chord.
> I don't like monotonous banging away on a power chord _on a bass_.
> ...


The conversation seems to be not on what your preference is, since having a preference is hunky-dory. The question of saying something is not music is the bone of contention.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Not a fan of punk but I appreciate the influence it had on where we are now.
> 
> I AM a fan of Skinny Puppy. I'm sure many (most) would say the same about them and their music that some are saying about punk. Like it or not, without them inventing what they did (harshly, perhaps) there would be no Nine Inch Nails or Rob Zombie or Marilyn Manson (most of who I wouldn't miss) or Devin Townsend (without whom my life would be totally without meaning).
> You should probably be pretty sure NOTHING you listen to has any ties to any punk music before you damn it to some non-musical catalog.


[video=youtube;61BaDHpr_3U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61BaDHpr_3U&oref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D6 1BaDHpr_3U&has_verified=1[/video]
Not bad. My nephew likes them. [video=youtube;pvVetXkKGes]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvVetXkKGes[/video] He's the singer in the band. 
This is my great niece. Almost the other end of the spectrum. [video=youtube;T5IsCuBjhRI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5IsCuBjhRI[/video] She just moved from White Rock to Toronto to further her career. There are some who probably don't like either.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Cool. And she is great.

But having to move from White Rock to Toronto to further her art? Now that takes 'hardcore' to a new level, even in a string about punk and industrial music. 


I have a personal love for SP's Spasmolytic video, as a I hazely recall some of those green room shots at about 2 AM with those guys. Those were the days.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Skinny Puppy is closer to my true love than punk. I love me industrial techno and hardcore techno: Venetian Snares, Interrupt Vector, Rabbit Junk, Delta 9, and so forth.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

nkjanssen said:


> In my books, if it's not sung by a pro wrestler, it's not music.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;b9JfhANM9B0]http://youtu.be/b9JfhANM9B0[/video]


[video=youtube;l1moHWpLv-w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1moHWpLv-w[/video]
Not even....this? But it's Canadian, sort of.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

J-75 said:


> Only those who missed the 50's and 60's.


"Punk" is an attitude, not a genre.

[video=youtube_share;-j6iEJ83LyE]http://youtu.be/-j6iEJ83LyE[/video]


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> Indefinable by words alone. It is not only something you hear but what you feel. It is something
> your soul can reach out and touch. It originates from all over the world* since time began*.


[video=youtube;tYBNoFcvcWI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYBNoFcvcWI[/video]


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

nkjanssen said:


> In my books, if it's not sung by a pro wrestler, it's not music.


Wrestlers? Try hockey players!

[youtube]-smFDmC2SUU[/youtube]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think it's possible to have the energy and attitude of punk music and still be in tune and have some chops.

That doesn't seem to be necessary for a punk band to be popular, but it is if I'm expected to listen.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Here check these guys out, one of my favorites and they are from Winnipeg. They may not be your taste but they are very good musicians and really tight.

http://youtu.be/gxwMj5S8N1w



Milkman said:


> I think it's possible to have the energy and attitude of punk music and still be in tune and have some chops.
> 
> That doesn't seem to be necessary for a punk band to be popular, but it is if I'm expected to listen.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> This is my great niece. Almost the other end of the spectrum. [video=youtube;T5IsCuBjhRI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5IsCuBjhRI[/video] She just moved from White Rock to Toronto to further her career. There are some who probably don't like either.


Nice voice, your niece has. You might want to mention to her the next video she shoots with the sun around, it should be on her face and not in front of the camera. It will get rid of that annoying glare.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Nice voice, your niece has. You might want to mention to her the next video she shoots with the sun around, it should be on her face and not in front of the camera. It will get rid of that annoying glare.


I think the "glare" is nice, adds some artistry to the whole thing rather than making it look like someone trying to shoot a walk on a family vacation.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Nice voice, your niece has. You might want to mention to her the next video she shoots with the sun around, it should be on her face and not in front of the camera. It will get rid of that annoying glare.


Not that annoying. And makes it easier to sing and walk when the sun isn't glareing in your face.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Nice voice, your niece has. You might want to mention to her the next video she shoots with the sun around, it should be on her face and not in front of the camera. It will get rid of that annoying glare.


I get your point, for a few seconds its briefly blinding/distracting. But I think overall it was a stylistic effect, and very intentional. The sunset is obviously part of the symbolism. It would be like telling Ridley Scott "hey, next time you make a movie like Blackhawk Down, try not to make the camera so shaky".


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> I get your point, for a few seconds its briefly blinding/distracting. But I think overall it was a stylistic effect, and very intentional. The sunset is obviously part of the symbolism. It would be like telling Ridley Scott "hey, next time you make a movie like Blackhawk Down, try not to make the camera so shaky".


Actually there's no symbolism in the sunset as far as I know. They were going to shoot a video. The time frame was more or less regulated by when every one involved could get together. The camera man was walking backwards and trying not to trip over the soundman and things on and around the path. And shooting it this way eliminates a lot of shadows.


----------

